# Microphone Always On!



## Tapir

Did a reinstall recently.  All of sudden now you can hear the sound of the wind blowing into my microphone.  It did not happen before this.  I know because I always keep my mike plugged in.  Got an Asus a7n8x with nvidia drivers.  How to I go about fixing this.  Kind of forgot how to do it!


----------



## Praetor

1. Control Panel
2. Sounds
3. Volume Tab --> Device Volume --> Advanced
4. Make sure Microphone is muted


----------

